# Rockford PCH-128 Sub, 500a2 Amp, Xtant A4004 Amp, Hott Setup T200 Amp, JL 500/1 Amp



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

Paring down the car stuff to the bare minimum, almost there.


Listing a Rockford T5002 amp, USD Horns with Crossovers, a pair of JBL 1200GTi's and a Blue Thunder 10 later today. Got a pair of 12" HX2's that never got paid for and a JL 15W3D4 going up too.


These are live right now and end in the next 24 hours:

*
Vintage Rockford Fosgate PCH-128 Punch 12" Sub:*
Rare Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 12" Sub PCH-128! - eBay (item 190429990136 end time Aug-18-10 07:39:31 PDT)









*
Old-School Rockford 500a2 2-Channel 500-Watt Amp:*
Vintage Old School Rockford 500a2 500 Watt 2 Ch Amp! - eBay (item 190429993551 end time Aug-18-10 07:50:35 PDT)










*Xtant A4004 4-Channel 400-Watt Amp:*
Vintage Old School Xtant A4004 4 Channel 400 Watt Amp! - eBay (item 190429992876 end time Aug-18-10 07:48:13 PDT)










*Hott Setup T200 Amp:*
Old School Orion Hott Setup THS T200 T 200 Watt Amp! - eBay (item 190429995325 end time Aug-18-10 07:57:59 PDT)










*JL Audio 500/1 Amp for parts/fix (serial numbers intact):*
JL Audio 500/1 Amp Amplifier BROKEN REPAIR FIX PARTS - eBay (item 190429994567 end time Aug-18-10 07:54:38 PDT)


----------

